# [SOLVED] Neverwinter Night 2 Party NPCs



## DSage (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey, i've been playing NWN2 for a few days and everything was going as well as can be till i noticed it took a while for the NPCs in my party to realise I had moved and they had to follow. That was annoying but i continued as usual. But now they dont even move anymore! I can go to the other side of the map and they'll still be in the same spot!
I cant kill everything on my own!:upset:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Neverwinter Night 2 Party NPCs*

Hi. 
Make sure 'puppet mode' is not turned on, or the rest of your party will only do what you tell them to. 

Have you tried taking control of another character and using them to see what your main character does?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Neverwinter Night 2 Party NPCs*

In the bottom left of the screen there should be three buttons. One of these (the right-most of the three) will toggle Party AI (also known as "puppet mode" - see Tiber's post). As Tiber explained, when Party AI is off, your party members will not act unless you specifically instruct them.


----------



## DSage (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Neverwinter Night 2 Party NPCs*

Well if I take control of one of the other characters, my main character will follow, but none of the rest.
As you suggested I tried turning puppet mode on and off multiple times. Didnt make a difference.
My main character's pet (the spider) still follows as normal though.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Neverwinter Night 2 Party NPCs*

Assuming your controls are all set to default, load your savegame and press the following key sequence: V, E, E. (Just the letters.)

V open the Quick Chat menu, E will then select the Exploration submenu, and E again will give the Follow command.

Let us know if that fixes it.


----------



## DSage (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Neverwinter Night 2 Party NPCs*

Indoril Nerevar, I could kiss you right now! That did it!
Thanks dude!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad to hear that fixed it. You probably accidentally told your party members to hold position the same way - through the Quick Chat menu. So just watch for that. :smile: Have fun!


----------

